# Front-end weight 1970 GTO conv



## GertG (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi everybody
I need to know the front-end weight of my 1970 GTO conv 455HO/TH400, so I can order the right Coilovers. I have asked the supplier but was told to have it weighed, which is not an option since it is disassembled. I was thinking a set of QA1 Pro Coil Over System, but I need to enter the front-end weight before ordering. I hope somebody can help me out. I live in Denmark so returning wrong parts is quite a hazzle and very expensive.

Regards Gert


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Probably find it by doing a little research. If you have the PHS documents you should have received the AMA specs with it. It will list the front and rear curb weights as well as the total.

For example my 68 GTO is 2037 lbs front, 1585 rear, 3622 total. 
These are weights for a car without options. Actual will be somewhat higher especially with A/C.

Front weight addition:
T400 - 22 lbs
Pwr Str - 31 lbs
Pwr Brks - 8 lbs
A/C - 114 lbs
Radio - 6 lbs

70 models are heavier than the 68, so take it for what its worth. But if you do have the AMA specs, weights are in there.


----------



## GertG (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks Ed. 
I dont have any paperwork on the car, except the Danish title after import, everything else is gone. With your info in mind, I have ordered the QA1 GS401-10550B Coilovers where a front-end weight between 2100-2300 is recommended, I believe that will work out for me.
Thank you for the usefull info.?


----------

